# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές φώτο από Λιμάνια - History of the Ports > Ιστορικές φώτο από τα υπόλοιπα λιμάνια -  History of Other Ports >  Ιστορικές φωτο της Αλεξανδρούπολης [Historic photos of Alexandroupolis]

## Nicholas Peppas

In http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...943#post168943  I already commented on the subsidized route to Alexandroupolis and Kavalla before World War II, in the 1950s and 1960s. I mentioned that the line was served in the 1950s and 1960s by the black Typaldos ship *Ionion* (built in 1893 in Norway, 811 tons and 184 ft long, scrapped in 1962) until 1962.

Ionion1.jpg

My best source of information for this route, Lefteris P. of Wilmington, Delaware recalls the trip with *Ionion*. She was a nice ship but not as _kalotaxido_ as *Georgios F* (more _about her_ later). Passing Cavo d' Oro was a particular experience... He believes that after 1962 the ship serving the route was either *Kolokotronis* or *Kanaris*.

I will be talking about *Ionion*'s history (with lots of pictures). She was a great Norwegian ship and she has been included in many sites. See http://www.ads.no/fleet_old.html

Also http://no.wikipedia.org/wiki/DS_%C2%ABDronningen%C2%BB

Here is a nice site with a picture of *Ionion* in the dry dock.
http://www.kefalonitis.com/plugins/p..._articleid=295

By the way the Web site http://androspoets.homestead.com/cycladeships.html is wrong about *Ionion*. It was not Japanese...

See also http://www.sjohistorie.no/skip/d/dronningen




> *D/S Dronningen* 
> 
> Kallesignal: JVPQ - LDGY 
> Flagg: Norsk 
> Reder: Arendals Dampskipsselskap A/S 
> Hjemmehavn: Arendal 
> Klasse: DNV1A1 
> M&#229;l
> Lengde: 186,6 
> ...

----------


## Ellinis

Την γραμμή Πειραιά-Αϊ Στράτη-Λήμνου-Σαμοθράκης-Αλεξ/λης-Καβάλας μετά το ΙΟΝΙΟΝ εξυπηρέτησαν σίγουρα το ΜΥΡΤΙΔΙΩΤΙΣΣΑ, το ΚΑΝΑΡΗΣ, το ΗΠΕΙΡΟΣ αλλά και το ΛΗΜΝΟΣ των Τυπάλδων.

Αναρωτιέμαι πόσες ώρες να έκανε το ΙΟΝΙΟΝ να φτάσει στην Αλεξανδρούπολη...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Αναρωτιέμαι πόσες ώρες να έκανε το ΙΟΝΙΟΝ να φτάσει στην Αλεξανδρούπολη...


I will ask Lefteris P and let you know

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> I will ask Lefteris P and let you know


'

Here is the answer (5:00 pm CST, USA 7/2/09) from _Lefteris P_ as he remembers things.

_Ionion_ schedule: Departure from _Kastro Lemnou (Myrina)_  late in the morning, arrival in Alexandroupolis around 4:00 pm, departure at 5:00 pm, arrival in Kavalla 11:30 pm to midnight.  And he remembers the captain taking the _doudouka_ and shouting. "_Now you have an hour and a half to go and eat souvlakia in Kavalla and be back at 1:00 am so we can leave for Lemnos_"!!!


Unforgettable details, memorable times,  _axestes epohes_.

Lefteris will register with us and start giving us his memories in a few days!

Stay tuned


PS:  he believes that between _Ionion_ and *Kanaris* there was another ship. Also he recalls that in teh 50s and 60s other smaller local ships were doing just Alexandroupolis-Myrina-Alexandroupolis. Finally the route Alexandroupolis-Samothraki-Alexandroupolis was done only with _kaikia_. _Saos Lines_ came much later

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

The first postcard should the town in the 1970s, the second in 2000

Alexandroupolis.jpgAlexandroupolis2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

The renown lighthouse of Alexandroupolis in 1963.   The photograph is from the second volume of Leonidas Kouvaris'  _Nea Eikonografimeni Geografia Atlas tis Ellados_ (_New Illustrated Geography and Atlas of Greece_, Syropouloi bros and Koumandareas, publishers, Panepistimiou 44, Athens)
Alexandroupolis 1963.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

I have been always fascinated by the subsidized routes (the _agones grammes_) that kept our islands and far away ports connected with the main Greek centers in the early days of the nation... Sometimes, these routes connect that most unimaginable ports in the most unusual sequences..

So, look at this route that was done by _Kronos_ in 1929:  From Pireaus to Syros, Chios, Kardamyla, Volissos, Psara, Lemnos, Aghios Eustratios, Samothraki, Alexandroupolis...  The port of calls of Volissos and Kardamyla were truly unexpected.. And Psara was just not in the schedule in those days. 

By the way, _Kronos_ was a ship of the _Aktoploia tis Ellados_, a wonderful little ship, a yacht-type. I have a picture but it is under a strict copyright, so I cannot produce it here. _Kronos_ was built in 1882 as _Rover_, a 424 ton yacht for         	  the Earl of Eglinton. She was built by Ramage & Ferguson in Leith and launched on January 21, 1882. She had a length of 175 ft, breadth of 27.5 ft and 85 HP.

After several owners and names, she was bought by _Diakakis Lines_ in Greece in 1923 and named _Kronos_. In 1929, the _Diakakis Lines_ became part of the _Aktoploia tis Ellados._ She became _Skyros_ in 1933 belonging then to the _Elliniki Aktoploia_. The ship was scrapped in 1939.

Agonos grammh 072029.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Εξαιρετικό το ιστορικό του Κρόνος, φίλε Νίκο. Σήμερα μάλιστα, κάνοντας ανασκαφές στα "ναυτικά χρονικά" της δεκαετιας του 30, βρήκα μια αναφορά οτι το 5/40 το Σκύρος περιήλθε στο Ταμείο Εκκαθάρισης Εθνικού Στόλου για να διαλυθεί.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Εξαιρετικό το ιστορικό του Κρόνος, φίλε Νίκο. Σήμερα μάλιστα, κάνοντας ανασκαφές στα "ναυτικά χρονικά" της δεκαετιας του 30, βρήκα μια αναφορά οτι το 5/40 το Σκύρος περιήλθε στο Ταμείο Εκκαθάρισης Εθνικού Στόλου για να διαλυθεί.


Well Ari, _if you are allowed to scan_ and produce the photo of _Kronos_ from Tzamtzis' 1997 insert in _Efoplistis_, that would be great and would complete the whole article. She was such a pretty ship!

Ari   Could you please provide some information about the *Ταμείο Εκκαθάρισης Εθνικού Στόλου*  that you have mentioned several times? How was the decision made? Were the ships sold to other countries, scrapped, and where?  Does your reference have the list of all passenger ships that were withdrawn?

----------


## Ellinis

Στο βιβλιο "Η Ελληνική Επιβατηγός Ναυτιλία" του Α.Ι.Τζαμτζή, υπάρχει εκτενής αναφορά στην "απόσυρση" του 1932.

Νομίζω το παρακάτω απόσπασμα περιγράφει καλά το τι συνέβη.
Απ'όσο γνωρίζω κανένα πλοίο δεν πωλήθηκε για να συνεχίσει να ταξιδεύει αλλού και τελικα διαλύθηκαν, ορισμένα μετά από καιρό. 

1932 retired.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Στο βιβλιο "Η Ελληνική Επιβατηγός Ναυτιλία" του Α.Ι.Τζαμτζή, υπάρχει εκτενής αναφορά στην "απόσυρση" του 1932.
> 
> Νομίζω το παρακάτω απόσπασμα περιγράφει καλά το τι συνέβη.
> Απ'όσο γνωρίζω κανένα πλοίο δεν πωλήθηκε για να συνεχίσει να ταξιδεύει αλλού και τελικα διαλύθηκαν, ορισμένα μετά από καιρό. 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 31621


This is very helpful and I thank you a lot for showing it....  It must have been a significant hemorrhage for the Greek Shipping Lines, as there were not so many replacements

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Ionion* was going all the way to _Alexandroupolis_ in the 1950s and early 1960s. Here is a nice photo plus a schedule from August 14, 1958

Ionion3.jpg

Typaldos Aug 14 1958.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

On May 28, 1995, _Kathimerini_ published an insert about Alexandroupolis. I upload here several historical pictures from this document.

First the main _Paraliaki odos_ around 1910
Paraliaki odos 1910 Alex Panayiotou.jpg

Here is the _Floisvos_ in front of the lighthouse in the 1950s
Floisvos Faros AP.jpg

Here the lighthouse in the 1990s
Faros.jpg

And an undated picture from the inner harbor
Alex 1974.jpg

Here an aerial view of teh harbor and the city in the 1990s (photo of Alex. Panayiotou)
Alex by Alex. Panayiotou.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Here is a personal photograph.

My father, _Nasos_, was mobilized in March 1922 at the age of 19 and sent with the so-called _Syntagma Plastira_ to Soufli, Evrou. Here is a March 12, 1922 photograph (front and back) of the passenger ship with which he (right) and other soldiers were going to _Alexandroupolis_ (Dedeagatch; see entry in 1911 Encyclopedia Brittanica http://www.1911encyclopedia.org/Dedeagatch)... One cannot recognize much, but one can distinguish some soldiers "piled up" on the deck.

Alex 1920.jpg

See also




> Την περίοδο 1922 - 1923 ο Πλαστήρας λειτουργεί ως     "ναυγαγοσώστης του έθνους" κατά τον Ι. Ζίγδη.     Το όνομά του και μόνο αρκεί να κατευνάσει τη     λαϊκή οργή και με την «Εκτέλεση των Εξ», παρά τις     επιφυλάξεις του, εκτονώνεται η λαϊκή απαίτηση     για παραδειγματική τιμωρία των υπευθύνων των     Μικρασιατικής καταστροφής. 
>      Με την ταχύτατη ανασύνταξη της Στρατιάς του     Εβρου και με την απειλή νέου ελληνοτουρκικού     πολέμου ενίσχυσε την διαπραγματευτική θέση του     Βενιζέλου και υπογράφηκε το 1923 η συνθήκη της     Λοζάννης, την οποία και σήμερα επικαλούμαστε για     την υπεράσπιση των εθνικών μας δικαίων. Συνθήκη,     η οποία διπλωματικά χρεώνεται μεν στον Ελευθέριο     Βενιζέλο, αλλά είναι κάτι παραπάνω από βέβαιο ότι     οι όροι της θα ήταν σαφώς δυσμενέστεροι αν στο     τιμόνι της χώρας εκείνη την τραγική για τον     ελληνισμό στιγμή δεν υπήρχε ο Πλαστήρας.


Source; http://www.plastiras.gr/greek/plastiras.html

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Early 1990s _Alexandroupolis_ photo from the tourist guide _Greece_, Toubi's publishers, Glyfada, 1994. The ship is _Saos_ (see http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showpos...23&postcount=4)

Alexandroupolis.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Some rare photos from when *Alexandroupolis* was under Ottoman occupation and with the name Dedeagatch.

First, the small town of the late 1800s and beginning 1900s was an important transportation center. Only one of two important towns between Adrianoupolis (Edirne) and Thessaloniki (Selanik) (the other was Cavalla), Dedeagatch has consulates and other great services.  Here is an office of the Deutche-Oriental Bank!

Alex4.jpg

And here is the Russian (!) consulate with the red blue and white flag of the tsars...

Alex6.jpg

And also a photo of the town in 1907

Alex7.jpg

Let's go now to the harbor and check it in a picture from 1909 or 1910
Alex3.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

And here are two more photos from Alexandroupolis after the liberation, in fact probably after 1928.
Alex2.jpg

Alex1.jpg

----------


## a.molos

Αγαπητέ φίλε μας, καλημέρα και καλό μήνα !
Προσωπικά σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις μοναδικές φωτογραφίες της Αλεξανδρούπολης, καθώς είναι μία απο τις αγαπημένες μου πόλεις, την οποία επισκέπτομαι  όποτε έχω ευκαιρία( για φέτος ελπίζω τέλος Νοεμβρίου). ΟΙ φωτογραφίες που παραθέτεις είναι μοναδικές και μας θυμίζουν τα πρωτα χρόνια του ΔΕΔΕ-ΑΓΑΤΣ (Δέντρο του Ερημίτη) μιας πόλης που μεγάλωσε και έγινε σημαντική χάρις στο λιμάνι και το σιδηρόδρομο.
Και πάλι ευχαριστώ και περιμένω καί άλλες εικόνες που θα ανακαλύψεις !

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> ............
> 
> ΟΙ φωτογραφίες που παραθέτεις είναι μοναδικές και μας θυμίζουν τα πρωτα χρόνια του ΔΕΔΕ-ΑΓΑΤΣ (Δέντρο του Ερημίτη) μιας πόλης που μεγάλωσε και έγινε σημαντική χάρις στο λιμάνι και το σιδηρόδρομο.
> Και πάλι ευχαριστώ και περιμένω καί άλλες εικόνες που θα ανακαλύψεις !



Αλεξανδρουπολις 1925

Φωτογραφια απο την ψηφιοποιημενη συλλογη του Ελληνικου Λογοτεχνικου και Ιστορικου Αρχειου.  (http://eliaserver.elia.org.gr/elia/site/content.php)

Alexandroupoli.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Αλεξανδρουπολις της δεκαετιας του 1960  απο συλλογη φωτογραφιων χρηστη του www.flickr.com

http://www.flickr.com/photos/nikosv/...n/photostream/
http://www.flickr.com/photos/nikosv/...n/photostream/


Alex 1960b.jpg

Alex 1960s.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Αλεξανδρουπολις της δεκαετιας του 1940  

Alexandroupolis 1940.jpg

Αλεξανδρουπολις του 1974  

Ebay (US)

Alex 1974.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Δυο βουλγαρικες καρτποσταλ απο την πολη το 1941

DA1 1940.jpgDA2 1940.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

> Το ΣΑΜΟΘΡΑΚΗ στο λιμάνι της Αλεξανδρούπολης. Αν δεν κάνω λάθος,μέχρι να κάνει την εμφάνισή του το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο,η σύνδεση της όμορφης Σαμοθράκης με την Αλεξανδρούπολη γινόταν με καΐκια... 
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 154090


Όπως γράφει ο φίλος Μaiandros, η τοπική συγκοινωνία της Σαμοθράκης γινόταν με καΐκια σαν το ΤΡΕΙΣ ΦΙΛΟΙ που αντικαταστάθηκε από το ΣΑΜΟΘΡΑΚΗ...
karav1.jpg

πηγή με περισσότερες φωτογραφίες, από όπου και το παρακάτω κείμενο :



> _Το "Τρεις Φίλοι",_ _Νηολογίου Καβάλας 81,_ _(στη φωτογραφία στο λιμάνι της Αλεξανδρούπολης τα Θεοφάνεια του 1964) Καραβόσκαρο  που εξυπηρετούσε τη ..._ _γραμμή  Αλεξ/πολη - Σαμοθράκη από 1964 μέχρι περίπου το 1968. Το έφεραν οι  Καρακαλπάκης Ευστράτιος και Αγγελώνιας Στέργιος το 64 από Θάσο.  (Ναυπηγείο μάλλον Θεοδοσιάδη). Έκανε την διαδρομή σε τρείς (3) ώρες! Την  ίδια περίοδο υπήρχε και ένα παλαιότερο και αργό σκαρί το "Παναγία". Δεν  άντεξε το ανταγωνισμό και αποσύρθηκε το 68 αφού τη γραμμή πλέον άρχισε  να εξυπηρετείται από το τότε νεότευκτο "Σαμοθράκη"_.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το _ΤΡΕΙΣ ΦΙΛΟΙ_ ηταν ενα θρυλικο πετρελαιοκινητο  του Ευστρατιου  Καρακαλπακη και του Στεργιου Αγγελωνια, με εδρα την Αλεξανδρουπολη (νηολογιο εκει) που εκανε δρομολογια στην περιοδο 1964-68. Ιδε http://tangelonias.blogspot.gr/2011/07/1964.html#more

Εδω μια καταχωρηση του πρακτορειου Χαλκια δημοσιευμενη στην _Ελευθερη Θρακη_ της  Αλεξανδρουπολεως της 24ης Νοεμβριου 1966 που δειχνει διαφορα καραβια  και καραβακια που εφευγαν απο την Αλεξανδρουπολη τοτε. Αναμεσα το μικρουλη για την Σαμοθρακη, το *ΤΡΕΙΣ ΦΙΛΟΙ*. Εκανε 3 ωρες για το ταξιδι

2.jpg1.jpg

19661124 Ελευθ Θρακη.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

Μια άποψη του λιμανιού της Αλεξανδρούπολης στα τέλη της δεκαετίας του '50, όταν τα μικρά μότορσιπ αλωνίζαν στο Αιγαίο

alexpoli apopsis late50s.jpg
_Πηγή_

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *ΤΡΕΙΣ ΦΙΛΟΙ* (1954)
Απο σελιδα παλιων φωτογραφιων της Σαμοθρακης στο Facebook.

Treis filoi 1954.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

*Βίντεο* από την αναχώρηση ενός μικρού πλοίου που έπαιρνε και δυο ΙΧ προς Σαμοθράκη το 1973. Να είναι άραγε το ΣΑΜΟΘΡΑΚΗ;

----------

